# WY pronghorn hunt 08



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have tags for area 32 just south of casper. I was wondering with your experince should I use harris bypods, or purchase shooting sticks?

Also, since I am from the east, we only worry about bear cubs in the spring. do I need to be very concerned with rattle snakes, or just be mindfull that I could run across one...

Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO I would have a Bipod on. I have also carried shooting sticks before. I would get a single Mono Pod. You can get it right inbetween the Bi-pod and the stock and it is really steady. That way you can use it as a walking stick.

I never take my Pod off. Even hunting sloughs in ND. Never know when you are going to want to take a long shot at a standing deer! Or Goat in your situation!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would also go with the attatch harris bipod, The lenght will depend on your style. I have the medium one and can not shoot laying down sometimes becuase it is to high so you may want the smaller one.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

You'll hear a rattler long before you see it, and just go ahead and kill it if you do, cause they are hard on alot of things.
I would at least take some shooting sticks, but both would be nice.


----------



## WildWill (Nov 23, 2008)

Must disagree with you regarding "you will hear a rattler long before you see them". In the last rattlesnake encounter I had, the snake was between my legs when I first heard him and it was a calm day. The only reason I figure he didn't strike at me was he couldn't decide which leg to go for!!! :******:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O.K. 99.9% of the time you will hear them fore you see them. Also I don't think there are any bears south of Casper.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

> Must disagree with you regarding "you will hear a rattler long before you see them". In the last rattlesnake encounter I had, the snake was between my legs when I first heard him and it was a calm day. The only reason I figure he didn't strike at me was he couldn't decide which leg to go for!!! :ticked:
> 
> I agree with you. I have seen many that didn't make any noise before or after. IMO, those are the ones you really need to watch out for.
> 
> ...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Huh, I must have just been licky then with my snake encounters. :-?


----------

